# Ohka!



## nuuumannn (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi Guys, Here are some detail images of a dismantled Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka.

Front bulkhead, note the writing.





DSC_0005

Markings in the original unrestored state on the forward fuselage.




DSC_0010

The cockpit minus instrument panel.




DSC_0006

The hori-stab and twin vertical tails.




DSC_0009

Vertical tail with prominent rudder horn balance.




DSC_0008

Exhaust ports.




DSC_0014

Cockpit canopy.




DSC_0013

Fuselage showing the opening for the one-piece wing box. Note the crude sighting system.




DSC_0011

The one-piece wing.




DSC_0022

Nose section.




DSC_0012

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Jul 25, 2021)

About nose art, it's very simple and beautiful!

About writings, I hope 

 Shinpachi
be able to help!


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 25, 2021)

I think it says:
Set on ground
Point away from face
Light fuse
Get away.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 25, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> About nose art, it's very simple and beautiful!
> 
> About writings, I hope
> 
> ...



Letters on the 1st pic were not written by Japanese as they look too Japanese and not natural.
百二十四 means 124 but Japanese factory workers or military ground crew wrote it 一二四 or 124.
They did not write 101~18 but 101-18 either if it means anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Informative Informative:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 25, 2021)

Great shots Grant!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> Letters on the 1st pic were not written by Japanese as they look too Japanese and not natural.
> 百二十四 means 124 but Japanese factory workers or military ground crew wrote it 一二四 or 124.
> They did not write 101~18 but 101-18 either if it means anything.



Interesting, Shin, thank you. This Ohka's history is not immediately known beyond it arriving in the UK and might have been captured at Seletar in Singapore. It is listed as having the serial number 15-1585, but where this comes from is not known. It was in the Science Museum at South Kensington for a while but was transferred to the FAA Museum at Yeovilton in 1982, where it is going to undergo a comprehensive restoration. The unrestored patches in the photo above have raised questions as to their meaning, which has caused the curators to request assistance from outside for accuracy in determining the markings and their purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mjfur (Jul 25, 2021)

There are four on display in England Yokosuka MXY-7 Ohka - Wikipedia

Typically what appears to be serial numbers or construction numbers are all over the fuselage, 1001, 1026. 1081, 1084, etc.. I've only seen four digit numbers on my photos.

#1001









#1026

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 26, 2021)

mjfur said:


> There are four on display in England



This one is the one at Yeovilton, but used to be at the Science Museum, which means it's probably on loan to the FAA Museum by the Science Museum, like the Concorde in the Aerospace Hall in the museum. The Manchester one belongs to the RAF Museum and is on loan, the RAF Museum's other one is at Cosford. The aviation section of the Manchester Science Museum has closed to the public and it looks like the loaned aircraft, which includes the Ohka, the Shackleton and the Avro 707 will probably go back to the RAF Museum if that's the case. The IWM one was at Duxford for a while in storage, but underwent restoration and I think is now back on display at Lambeth.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> Interesting, Shin, thank you. This Ohka's history is not immediately known beyond it arriving in the UK and might have been captured at Seletar in Singapore. It is listed as having the serial number 15-1585, but where this comes from is not known. It was in the Science Museum at South Kensington for a while but was transferred to the FAA Museum at Yeovilton in 1982, where it is going to undergo a comprehensive restoration. The unrestored patches in the photo above have raised questions as to their meaning, which has caused the curators to request assistance from outside for accuracy in determining the markings and their purpose.


Very interesting story, Grant.

I think it can be read like this roughly

外板上面ヨリ照門
(照星)中心迄高サ
(一二四．五粍)

Height of gunsight center
from upper surface
(124.5mm)

The right bottom CG marking say
自重 (jiju) Self weight

Your pic.





I have referred to this sample pic to compare and read.
It says -

外板上面ヨリ照門
(照星)中心迄高サ
(一五〇．〇粍)

Height of gunsight center
from upper surface
(150.0mm)





Source: 








零戦二一型と桜花の実物大模型＠宇佐平和資料館 : 渚屋Blog


宇佐神宮に初詣に行く途中で寄った宇佐平和資料館で撮った零戦二一型ロケセット（映画永遠の０）と桜花の実物大模型の写真を掲載します。ちなみに再訪です。以前の記事はこちら。ここまで、映画「永遠の０」でロケセットとして作られた零式艦上戦闘機２１型の模型。コックピ



nagisaya.blog.jp

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 26, 2021)

Love the simplicity of the instrument panel, stripped to the essentials. Not sure whether the the Japanese characters are legible enough to be translated?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 26, 2021)

herman1rg said:


> Love the simplicity of the instrument panel, stripped to the essentials. Not sure whether the the Japanese characters are legible enough to be translated?
> 
> View attachment 633533



Can be read like this -

① 高度計三型 Altimeter model 3　　　

② 試製速力計 Experimental speed meter　　

③ 前后傾斜計二型 Pitch inclinometer model 2

④ ○○○○
神崎神社御守 Amulet of Kanzaki Shrine

⑤ ロケット切替器 Rocket ignition selector

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)

Well done Pal.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 26, 2021)

tones of new things learnt from this topic!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2021)

Thank you Shinpachi!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## herman1rg (Jul 26, 2021)

Bacon awarded Shinpachi-san

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2021)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2021)

Great stuff alright! The RAFM's example at Cosford. Somewhere I have images of the reproduction at the Yasukuni Shrine. I'll dig 'em out.




DSC_0177

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 27, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> I think it can be read like this roughly



I don't know if it would be of assistance, but perhaps you could send an email to the FAAM with an explanation, Shin?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 28, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> I don't know if it would be of assistance, but perhaps you could send an email to the FAAM with an explanation, Shin?


No time for it with my apology but I believe this is a great thread for anyone who is interested in Ohka.
Thanks for sharing, Grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 28, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> but I believe this is a great thread for anyone who is interested in Ohka.



Thank you; it's not every day you get to see these things in bits, let alone at all in some cases, so it's worth taking the time to take a closer look, I reckon.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

As promised, two images of the reproduction at the Yasukuni shrine in Tokyo.





Ohka i-2 




Ohka ii-2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2021)

Excellent pics, Grant!

To be honest, the MXY-7 is a good looking machine.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 24, 2021)

Thanks Dave, it sure is. The Japanese made good looking aeroplanes in general, I reckon. The Ki-46 was nicknamed "Dinah with the nice line-ah" for a reason 




Ki-46 1

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2021)

The Japanese did design good looking aircraft, I'd say a dead heat with the Italians for beautiful lines.

My favorite twin would be their KI-45 with the KI-83 a close second

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 24, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> View attachment 639017
> Ohka ii-2


Wow! This one is Fantastic! The Background art is great,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 26, 2021)

ARTESH said:


> Wow! This one is Fantastic! The Background art is great,



It is a 3-dimensional diorama of Mitsubishi G4Ms carrying Ohkas, perhaps Shinpachi can translate the text in blue above the case? My google translate says it's "Navy Shinrai Unit Attack", but Shin will be able to clarify better.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2021)

nuuumannn said:


> It is a 3-dimensional diorama of Mitsubishi G4Ms carrying Ohkas, perhaps Shinpachi can translate the text in blue above the case? My google translate says it's "Navy Shinrai Unit Attack", but Shin will be able to clarify better.



"721st Naval Air Group
..... This air group was organised for specializes in suicide attack. Another known as God thunder Corps (Jinrai Butai)." 
Source: 721st Naval Air Group - Wikipedia

Modern Japanese dictionary does not necessarily follow some old pronunciation.
It's not Shinrai but Jinrai in this case.

Another example would be Iwo-jima. 
Japanese war generation called the island as Iwo-to.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 8, 2021)

"... The Japanese did design good looking aircraft,"

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Sep 8, 2021)

michaelmaltby said:


> "... The Japanese did design good looking aircraft,"


Thanks MM.
If I may add, this low-cost satellite rocket "Epsilon" seems to be little known to the world yet.
Developed based on the solid fuel technology since the Ohka.





Source:








新型イプシロンでベトナムの衛星打ち上げへ　2023年　JAXAが初受注 | 毎日新聞


　宇宙航空研究開発機構（JAXA）は、ベトナムの地球観測衛星を日本の小型ロケット「イプシロン」の改良型「イプシロンS」初号機で2023年に打ち上げる方針を決めた。イプシロンで海外の衛星を打ち上げるのは初めて。政府は宇宙産業を拡大させるため、低コストなイプシロンを用いて海外の衛星打ち上げ受注の増加を目




mainichi.jp

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 13, 2021)

Shinpachi said:


> "721st Naval Air Group
> ..... This air group was organised for specializes in suicide attack. Another known as God thunder Corps (Jinrai Butai)."
> Source: 721st Naval Air Group - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Thank you for that Shin. Excellent!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

